# Gifkins Dovetail Jig



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I was talking to Roger Gifkin at the recent Working With Wood show in Sydney and mentioned the post from Del Schisler regarding obtaining replacement cutters.

Roger said there was a person in the US that had made contributions to one of the US magazines in regard to the Gifkins Dovetail Jig and he seemed to indicate he was happy with the sales in the US.

This prompted me to start this thread with a simple question.

How many of our forum members actually have or use a Gifkins Dovetail Jig?

James


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

About 3 that I know for sure 


========


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I have the Gifkins and have enjoyed using it.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/show-n-tell/5627d1180395281-now-my-2nd-box-p5280007.jpg


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bob N said:


> I have the Gifkins and have enjoyed using it.
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/show-n-tell/5627d1180395281-now-my-2nd-box-p5280007.jpg


Bob N

That's a nice project for a box making jig.

Mine are still in their cardboard boxes......

I have the A10 and B10.

James


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4317-finally-got-gifkins-set-up.html

==========


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks fo that link to the old tread, BJ.

I will have to go back and study up.

James


----------



## unionjak1 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have owned one for several years, but had never used it until recently. My results have been excellent and I will continue to use it for most of my projects. However, I also have another great Australian piece of equipment - the Anglemag. When I want my dovetails to look hand cut, London Style, that's what I reach for. It's a lot slower of course.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

unionjak1 said:


> I have owned one for several years, but had never used it until recently. My results have been excellent and I will continue to use it for most of my projects. However, I also have another great Australian piece of equipment - the Anglemag. When I want my dovetails to look hand cut, London Style, that's what I reach for. It's a lot slower of course.



yes, I saw one of those being demonstrated at the wood show a couple of years ago.

I am glad to see that it works as promised.

James


----------

